# 41 of the best Santa pictures



## legalskier (Dec 8, 2010)

omg...

*http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/54097838.html*








....and 40 more!   :-D


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome. Just awesome. A full spectrum of induced emotions; horror, confusion, creepiness, hilarity, disgust, suspicion, etc. Great find.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

7, 12, 13, 18, 19, 23, 25, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 36, 37.....all FTW. :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Dec 9, 2010)

There are some seriously creepy pictures in that mix.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> There are some seriously creepy pictures in that mix.



+1!!!!:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL! Wow! Some interesting pics in that mix!


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 9, 2010)

No Hot Santas helpers


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> No Hot Santas helpers



http://www.popcrunch.com/sexy-santa-helpers/


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2010)

All gone already! WTF?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

All I see is this:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

The link still works for me.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The link still works for me.



Pulling from your cache probably. You should save all the photos locally and upload here. Maybe we can make a viral thread out of it!


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2010)

Or you can try this:
http://www.creepysantaphotos.com/

And this:
http://www.google.com/images?oe=UTF...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCgQsAQwAA&biw=1366&bih=516

This is especially classy:


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2010)

This is pretty upscale, too:





Condom Santa in Bangkok.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.popcrunch.com/sexy-santa-helpers/

if i havent been naughty,,,, i want to be....


----------

